# Bumble bee / crystal black bee



## Eboeagles (13 May 2012)

I want to get some of the above for my fluval iwagumi as I'm hoping the colour will contrast nicely with the sand & dragon stone & I think cherries will just blend in too much.

Reading up though it doesn't look like they like hard water & obviously London water is very hard.

Is anyone keeping them in normal water or would I need to have RO water?


----------



## hotweldfire (13 May 2012)

Am keeping caridina meridionalis. Dunno if they class as bumble bee but they is stripey mate. Also keeping a few CBS. Both in RO water. Been cutting it in my main tank with some tap because of the hosepipe ban but generally use pure RO and add GH booster etc.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2012)

I find that with Shrimp, it really helps to have lots of Ramshorns. As they soften the water thru shell growth.


----------



## Eboeagles (13 May 2012)

Thanks guys - I do have a lot of Ramshorns - I've been pulling them out and putting them in my snail less tank, which I'll stop now!!

Anything else recommended to soften water?


----------



## Gill (13 May 2012)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Thanks guys - I do have a lot of Ramshorns - I've been pulling them out and putting them in my snail less tank, which I'll stop now!!
> 
> Anything else recommended to soften water?




Of course Indian Almond Leaves, Turkey/Oak leaves and Alder Cones. Shrimp/Snails love to graze on them.


----------



## basil (13 May 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> I find that with Shrimp, it really helps to have lots of Ramshorns. As they soften the water thru shell growth.



Interesting...I didn't know that.   

I'd read somewhere else that the snails release something into the water thats supposed to improve breeding in shrimp. Cant remember what it was called though......I'll google it and post later.


----------

